# I'm leaving vi (as well as facebook)



## Valérie_D (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks again for your help for my multiples questions over the past few years, I'm leaving vi as well as facebook, simply because I'm totally ADD, read everything and don't do enough music, I might come back but if anyone wants to contact me, feel free to do so at [email protected]

Cheers,

Val


----------



## tack (Nov 15, 2015)

I can sure sympathize. I squander far too much time on these kinds of things as well. Good luck Val, I hope it helps with your focus.


----------



## KEnK (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow Val-

I've enjoy our brief and very occasional exchanges.
I've been very inspired by what you've shared about your personal journey-
and your unique and soulful music as well.

I do understand how a forum and social media can get in the way.
You will be missed.

k


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey Valerie, 
Sorry you are leaving, hopefully only temporary! 
I've also been inspired by your story with library music. Hope you get some great placements!
I spend far too much time on here, it's become a bit of an addiction tbh when I should be composing so totally understand!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 15, 2015)

I applaud you Valerie for going from a vicarious life to a real one. Best of wishes to you and much success in your music.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, I can't delete my account though, contacted help for that. I must confess, I am on a small forum, The Soundboard.net which has just been created, I don't pass much time there either (and Hans is not there either, will have to live with that  ) but I'm just trying to downsize, besides, I have the emails of many of you here so if I want to chat, I will contact you directly, thanks!


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 15, 2015)

Now that's a REAL pragmatic decision


----------



## Carles (Nov 15, 2015)

I did read your threads about library music as I'm in the same boat currently so I guess I go to miss your posts.

Two or three weeks ago I was so overloaded that I almost did the mistake to leave music permanently (I was absolutely convinced, so discouraged, ill, and with a total lack of energy).
Fortunately I did share my decision with someone and although he's terribly busy, took his time to write a long message and make me react in time (what a great guy!) I guess it has to be sad to see a fellow musician abandoning what he loves. So whatever that will help you to keep writing music is a wise decision.
Good luck Valerie! and hope to read you again in the future!

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, absolutly, as I mentionned, I'm just downsizing my means of communications...then again, I might come back in a year haha, but for now, although all the topics are interesting..that's the problem, I read them all and I'm literally brain-dead, I need some time to focus.............I might come back in a week  But I thought I would announce it to make it official, I'm really trying to get some mental space.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2015)

In the past I did nearly the same as you now do, Valérie. I stopped reading all the negative news on Facebook and also stopped to read here. Now I am back here and on Facebook only for some minutes a day. It works and I am happy to be here again.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes it might happen, I just need a detox


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2015)

good for you ,..as you know Valerie I only use Facebook for animal rescue/charity work,I dont talk about music there at all,(with one or two exceptions)I have chat knocked off and never visit the homepage,..so FB can be used for something that actually means something,(if you feel like stopping by.) 
D


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 15, 2015)

Valérie_D said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thanks again for your help for my multiples questions over the past few years, I'm leaving vi as well as facebook, simply because I'm totally ADD, read everything and don't do enough music, I might come back but if anyone wants to contact me, feel free to do so at [email protected]
> 
> ...



I'll miss your picture. I'm not ADD but AATBS (awfully addicted to buying stuff). I buy stuff and don't do enough music.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 15, 2015)

Care to elaborate on those acronyms? Me clueless.


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 15, 2015)

Attention Deficit Disorder


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 15, 2015)

Understood, thanks!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 15, 2015)

Dean said:


> I only use Facebook for animal rescue/charity work


I like you  Respect!

I also don't use facebook (if I use it at all..) for music and I don't use twitter for music, that's dedicated mostly to following F1 weekends :D

This is the only place where I talk music.. and I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing and for whom.
Leaving places such as this is easy, because one can always come back.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 16, 2015)

Valérie_D said:


> although all the topics are interesting..that's the problem, I read them all


Not good!



> I need some time to focus.............


good!


----------



## Vin (Nov 16, 2015)

I use this: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji?hl=en

I allow myself 20 mins of Facebook, VI etc., which is more than enough for me


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

Tatu said:


> I like you  Respect!
> 
> I also don't use facebook (if I use it at all..) for music and I don't use twitter for music, that's dedicated mostly to following F1 weekends :D
> 
> ...



Thanks!  FB for helping animals/people and Twitter & SoundCloud for music,nothing else,Ive never visited the homepage on any of these sites.(I just can't stomach anyone talking about themselves anymore.)
I wish that instead of everyone moaning about FB and other social media that they spent just 5 mins a week using it to actually help anyone other than themselves,..even 1 euro to any charity anywhere would help.


----------



## dimtsak (Nov 16, 2015)

Vin said:


> I use this: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji?hl=en
> 
> I allow myself 20 mins of Facebook, VI etc., which is more than enough for me



Hey, thanks for this Vin!
I just changed browser and installed it.
I am also realizing that i start having an addiction problem with some sites. (vi included..)


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 16, 2015)

I rarely use FB, yet I have several hundred "friends." And in reality, there are probably 10 that I actually like to keep up with. So I'm going to KISS, and follow my wife's lead: create a new account and be very selective who I friend this time. Just get updates via email.


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 16, 2015)

Facebook for me is always a downwards spiral. Every time I go on there, the next thing I know I've wasted 20 minutes flipping through 60 vacation photos of some friend of a cousin I don't even care about.

Then it makes me miss the days when people actually called and emailed each other.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Nov 17, 2015)

Dean said:


> (I just can't stomach anyone talking about themselves anymore.)



I could not agree more!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 17, 2015)

Vin said:


> I use this: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji?hl=en
> 
> I allow myself 20 mins of Facebook, VI etc., which is more than enough for me


Thank you very much! This will help me immensely. I find a FireFox add-on which does the same thing: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/leechblock/


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2015)

I posted accidently in a wrong post, but pitty to see you go Valérie, but the reasons sound logical  Good luck!


----------

